# Early Tiguan's some have oil leaks



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I brought my Tig in for its first service and they are replacing the rear main seal. They have already replaced a few already and I guess they were told to check for it. It looks like early built ones. I think mine was built in June and I took delivery in August. 

I'm a little annoyed that they have to do a big repair already. I'm really impressed with my dealer, he gave me a loaner right away and said I can pick it up Monday. 

Glad I have that nice warranty.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

ive owned a 2010 tiguan s, a 2012 bug, a 2014 tiguan sel, 2016 r, all made in wolfsburg never back to the dealer for anything except oil change and one bad cabin filter. Now a now a green 2018 se these Mexican tiguans suck


----------



## KaieXK (Jan 24, 2018)

rocketjay1 said:


> ive owned a 2010 tiguan s, a 2012 bug, a 2014 tiguan sel, 2016 r, all made in wolfsburg never back to the dealer for anything except oil change and one bad cabin filter. Now a now a green 2018 se these Mexican tiguans suck


Are you implying the robots they using Mexico are not as skilled at building cars as German ones?


----------



## Lothar1566 (Jan 27, 2018)

Engines are actually built by small groups of skilled workers. Robots to torque the heads and perform other smaller functions. Seals are installed by the workers.

Lothar


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

rocketjay1 said:


> Now a now a green 2018 se these Mexican tiguans suck


Here we go again. Not sure why you bought a Tiguan if you think the Mexican workforce is so bad.

As a previous member said those Mexican robots really are horrible.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Lothar1566 said:


> Engines are actually built by small groups of skilled workers. Robots to torque the heads and perform other smaller functions. Seals are installed by the workers.
> 
> Lothar


And the seals are made in local supplier factories in Mexico...with who-knows quality......but to be fair, VW has had rear main crankshaft seal durability issues with the this engine family since 2009.....EA888 Gen-1, EA888 Gen-2...and now apparently the EA888 Gen-3. It is a crappy design...the seal is glued (!!) onto a sheetmetal mounting plate...and the glue is know to fail.....most engine designs have the seal press-fitted into the block...they don't "fall out".....


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

It turns out the rear main seal wasn't leaking. It was a freeze out plug that was, but they still had to remove the transmission. They had it for two full days. They said told that they did replace a few rear main seals on early Tiguans and they think their will be a recall.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

CC'ed said:


> And the seals are made in local supplier factories in Mexico...with who-knows quality......but to be fair, VW has had rear main crankshaft seal durability issues with the this engine family since 2009.....EA888 Gen-1, EA888 Gen-2...and now apparently the EA888 Gen-3. It is a crappy design...the seal is glued (!!) onto a sheetmetal mounting plate...and the glue is know to fail.....most engine designs have the seal press-fitted into the block...they don't "fall out".....


Actually on the MK7 gen 3 EA888 I haven't heard on one failing and leaking. 
Usually in the past ,the ones that leak are due to internal block pressure from failed PCV valves.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

EPilot said:


> Actually on the MK7 gen 3 EA888 I haven't heard on one failing and leaking.
> Usually in the past ,the ones that leak are due to internal block pressure from failed PCV valves.


They fail from internal block pressure (due to the PCV failing) only because they are glued together........a "normal" design of a rear crank seal, which is pressed into the block, would not be pushed out by abnormal crankcase pressure.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

CC'ed said:


> They fail from internal block pressure (due to the PCV failing) only because they are glued together........a "normal" design of a rear crank seal, which is pressed into the block, would not be pushed out by abnormal crankcase pressure.


That's not true. I've seen many "non glued" main seals pop from higher than normal positive crankcase pressure in my previous years wrenching on cars for a living. Some were Hondas and Toyotas with bad rings.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

EPilot said:


> That's not true. I've seen many "non glued" main seals pop from higher than normal positive crankcase pressure in my previous years wrenching on cars for a living. Some were Hondas and Toyotas with bad rings.


In any case, what is true that VW has a crappy rear main seal design that causes expensive repairs down the road......and crappy PCV units.......and crappy timing chain tensioners......


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

CC'ed said:


> In any case, what is true that VW has a crappy rear main seal design that causes expensive repairs down the road......and crappy PCV units.......and crappy timing chain tensioners......


There is no evidence of any of that with the MK7 generation EA888 GEN 3 and new Tiguan Budack EA888 so please stop pushing your agenda and scaring potential buyers with outdated information and failures from older EA888 engines.

There have been no timing chain tensioner failures, PCV system is entirely new and redesigned and works great.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

And it took a few years of EA888 Gen-1 and Gen-2 use until the design flaws started showing up with these engines.....which was supposed to be an improvement compared to the prior FSI EA113 generation of this engine. Past performance is often indicative of future performance....and I don't think VW suddenly figured out how to design Toyota-like engines......I am just warning potential buyers that VW products will never offer Honda/Toyota/Subaru levels of reliability....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9045457-Gen-3-Timing-Chain-Failure

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9020729-2-0-Engine-Failure-No-Compression-14-GLI-HELP!!


----------

